# tt just less 24 hrs ago



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone just dropping a line about surgery .Was pretty scared before but acording to everyone it went well.Surgery lasted bout 2hrs . was in alot of pain and dizzy.All the staff were great ,very friendly,and kind.I really ddnt expect it to hurt so much asking for meds bout every 4hr was told dr. would be starting me on 100mg synthroid today does that sound right? was hyper before with nodules they took bandage off lots of swelling and bruising should be going home today please tell me it gets better honestly thanks everyone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! Yes, it will get better. Take it easy, and take the pain meds when you need them.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does get better. Much, much better. Just keep icing, keep on top of the pain, and go easy on yourself.

I was told the neck does not "drain" as easily as other body parts, so it may take some time for the swelling to go down, but it will go down and I bet you'll feel much better when it does.

The 100 mcgs will likely be too low, but if you were hyper to begin with, I think it's a great place to start.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well! Hey - the worst part is over! Now you can look forward to recovering and moving on with life - and feeling good again!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

God is good! The hard part is behind you! You wil do great....wishing you a wonderful and speedy recovery. God bless.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks everyone i'm using ice and sore throat spray but feels more like pressure and i have the shakes if move around alot and they gave me 100 mg of levothyroxine in hospital but sent home script for 88 .I do notice already dont feel anxiety which was taking zanax for so thats different.thanks for the words of encourgement.you guys are all great!


----------

